# pkg_create: package comment string



## Beeblebrox (Mar 6, 2012)

```
# pkg_create jdk-1.6.0.3p4_28
pkg_create: sanity_check: required package comment string is missing (-c comment)

pkg_create -c java/jdk16/pkg-descr jdk-1.6.0.3p4_28
pkg_create: sanity_check: required package description string is missing (-d desc)
```
It goes on like this ad infinitum (and beyond)! There must be a better way than endlessly plugging variables, like "read from java/jdk16"?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

Try
`# pkg_create -b jdk-1.6.0.3p4_28`


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 6, 2012)

That's just hilariously simple...


----------



## phoenix (Mar 6, 2012)

When in doubt, always read the man page:  pkg_create(1)


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 6, 2012)

I could not have figured out the *c* & *d* flags without having read the man pages. Unfortunately an important limitation in the human brain is that one person's explanation does not necessarily and directly lead to another person's comprehension (barring the lazy factor). Even though I now know what "b" does, when I read the man, I still have no clue what the hell it's trying to say - and English is my native language! :beergrin


----------

